
AnChain.ai EOS DApp security briefing and offering - susannaxxy
AnChain.ai successfully secured a DAppRadar top 10 EOS DApp in USA.
The client&#x27;s EOS DApp was hacked and suffered from financial loss. AnChain.ai was the 1st team they called for Incident Response. AnChain.ai team reviewed and re-designed the EOS smart contract architecture, and fixed the smart contract vulnerabilities.
The EOS DApp now is back live.
According to AnChain.ai world&#x27;s first Situational Awareness Platform, following the $4 million loss Ethereum BAPT-FOMO3D incident investigated in Aug 2018, there is a trend that BAPT hacker groups are transitioning to EOS DApp.
The high TPS feature of EOS DApp attracts DApp developers, as well as world class Blockchain Advanced Persistent Threat( BAPT) hackers.
AnChain.ai urges EOS DApp developers to re-visit the security architecture design, and protect the crypto assets. Contact: Info@AnChain.ai<p>AnChain.ai EOS DApp Security Service + Product Offerings:<p>1. EOS DApp security architecture, audit and design. (Service)
2. EOS smart contract audit. (Service)
3. On-chain + Off-chain penetration test and incident response. (Service)
4. EOS Situational Awareness Platform for proactive monitoring on DApp txn. (Product)
5. EOS BAPT hacker detection and threat intelligence. (Product)
======
acatspit
AnChain.AI is on its way to becoming a blockchain security industry giant

